# Interesting Lawsuit against DRI for inflated Maintenance Fees



## chemteach (Aug 8, 2017)

i just came across this.  Maybe other resorts within DRI will file a lawsuit..

http://www.insidethegate.com/2017/0...maintenance-fee-practices-at-diamond-resorts/

It's for a few Florida resorts.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 8, 2017)

chemteach said:


> i just came across this.  Maybe other resorts within DRI will file a lawsuit..
> 
> http://www.insidethegate.com/2017/0...maintenance-fee-practices-at-diamond-resorts/
> 
> It's for a few Florida resorts.



Michael Finn Law Group has been mentioned many times here on TUG.  I wish other resorts within DRI would file lawsuits.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 9, 2017)

I hope this law firm win.


----------

